# Witch Hazel from Essex, Conn



## Ka0s (Apr 21, 2012)

So I got this one today at a show, anyone know anything about this one?

 Bottle.






 Label





 Top





 Bottom


----------



## epackage (Apr 21, 2012)

Looks like a Witch Hazel label on a pickle/condiment jar, I've never seen a witch hazel in a bottle of this form....I'm sure someone who knows more than me will chime in....I like the look of it


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 21, 2012)

Hello David,

 It looks like a witch hazel label on a horseradish bottle to me, but that's just my opinion. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## epackage (Apr 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Hello David,
> 
> It looks like a witch hazel label on a horseradish bottle to me, but that's just my opinion. I hope I'm wrong.


 There's a saying about our minds...[]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 21, 2012)

[8D][8D]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 22, 2012)

Cool label,...not so sure it belongs on that particular bottle....

 This is the form and label style you'd usually see.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 22, 2012)

*


----------



## botlguy (Apr 22, 2012)

Yea,,,,,,, what the other duds,,,, I mean Dudes said.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Apr 22, 2012)

Heres the one I have with the box.


----------



## old.s.bottles (Apr 22, 2012)

Since we're doing show and tell, here's mine...not witch hazel, but from the same proprietor, the king of witch hazel, E.E. Dickinson.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 22, 2012)

> Looks like a Witch Hazel label on a pickle/condiment jar, I've never seen a witch hazel in a bottle of this form....


I have to agree. It was a common practice in hard times like war or the depression but why they used a wide mouth glass top lid with metal closure is beyond me. It all looks period though and 80% authentic. I'm just not sure about the top. I'll look through Zumwalt and see if I find something similar.
 I'd have bought that without blinking 'cause I have a soft spot for the relabeled stuff.
 Very interesting.


----------



## madman (Apr 22, 2012)

very cool got the same bottle with lid no lable dug in a 30s dump thought it was a condiment


----------

